# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  قصيدة الجرجاني المشهورة في عزة العلماء.عظيمة جدا ما شاء الله.

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قَصِيْدَةُ عِزَّةِ العُلَمَاءِ للجرجاني كما أثبتها أبو غدة "منسقة"*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وبعد .
فهذه قصيدة الجرجاني المشهورة في عزة العلماء التي مطلعها:
يَقُولــونَ لِيْ فِيْكَ انْقِبَــــاضٌ وَإِنَّمــــا .. ... .. رَأَوا رَجلاً عَنْ مَوْقِفِ الذُّلِّ أَحْجَمَاقال التاج السبكي رحمه الله تعالى، بعد أن أورد هذه القصيدة الفائقة العصماء في ترجمة الجرجاني: " لله هذا الشعر ما أبلغه وأصنعه! وما أعلى على هام الجوزاء موضعه ! وما أنفعه لو سمعه من سمعه! وهكذا فيكن ـ وإلا فلا ـ أدب كل فقيه ، ولمثل هذا اناظم يحسن النظم الذي لا نظير له ولا شبيه، وعن هذا ينطق المنصف بعظيم الثناء على ذهنه الخالص لا بالتمويه".

قال الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة في صفحات من صبر العلماء في صفحة 352: "وقصيدته العصماء في وصف العالم الأبيِّ، والاعتزاز بالعلم وسمو الهمة، مشهورة تناقلتها كتب الأدب وكتب الأخلاق والتعليم. واختَلفَتْ في تعدادها وترتيبها وألفاظها، وأوسع ما وقفت عليها فيه: (المضنون به على غير أهله) لعز الدين الزنجاني، بشرح عبيد الله بن عبد الكافي العبيدي، فقد أوردها الزنجاني 20 بيتا، وجاء في تعليقة بحاشية الشرح المذكور أنها تبلغ 44 بيتا، فأنا أنقلها هنا من كتاب الزنجاني، بزيادة البيت السادس عشر من كتاب "أدب الدنيا والدين للماوردي مع تعديل في البيت 3، 22 أخذا ببعض الروايات التي رأيتها في غير هذين الكتابين أكثر اتساقا مع المعنى". انتهى
وقد بحثت عنها منسقة فلم أجدها على الملتقى!
ثم وجدتها على صفحة الدكتور ماجد صلاح صالح عجلان، معيد بقسم وحدة المواد العامة بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة .
وقال حفظه الله : " ومن كتاب الشيخ أبي غدة نقلتها هاهنا كما أثبتها هو وأكثر تشكيلها عنه" ا.هـ .المصدر
فأخذتها عن موقعه، ونسقتها، ولكن بقي تشكيل لبيعض الكلمات فلعل أحدا ينسقها منكم .
علما أن أبياتها (24) بيتا .


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
1- يَقُولونَ لِيْ فِيْكَ انْقِبَاضٌ وَإِنَّما ... رَأَوا رَجلاً عَنْ مَوْقِفِ الذُّلِّ أَحْجَمَا
2- أَرَى النَّاسَ مَن دَانَاهُمُ هَانَ عِنْدَهمْ ... وَمَنْ أَكْرَمَتْهُ عِزَّةُ النَّفْسِ أُكْرِمَا
3- وَلَمْ أَقْضِ حَقَّ العِلْمِ إِنْ كنت كُلَّمَا ... بَدَا طَمَعٌ صَيَّرْتُهُ لِيَ سُلَّمَا
4- وما زلتُ مُنحازًا بعرضي جانبا ... عن الذل أعتَدُّ الصيانةَ مَغنَما
5- إذا قِيلَ: هذا مَنْهَلٌ قُلْتُ قَدْ أَرَى ... وَلكِنَّ نَفْسَ الحُرِّ تَحْتَمِلُ الظَّمَا
6- أنزهها عن بعض ما لا يشينها ... مخافةَ أقوالِ العِدا فيمَ أو لما؟
7- فأُصبحُ عن عيْب اللئيم مُسَلَّما ... وقد رحتُ في نفسِ الكريم معظَّما
8- وإنِّي إذا ما فاتني الأمرُ لمْ أبِتْ ... أقلب كفِّي إثره متندما
9- ولكنه إنْ جاء عَفْوا قبلته ... وإن مال لم أتبعه هلَّا وليتما
10- وأقبض خَطوْي عن حظوظٍ كثيرةٍ ... إذا لم أنلها وافرَ العِرض مُكْرَما
11- وأُكرِم نفسيَ أن أُضاحِك عابسًا ... وأن أَتلقَّى بالمديح مُذَمَّما
12- وكم طالبٍ رقِّي بنُعْماه لم يصل ... إليه وإن كان الرئيسَ المعَظِّما
13- وكم نعمةٍ كانت على الحُر نقمةً ... وكم مغنمٍ يعتَدُّه الحرُّ مَغرما
14- ولم أبتذِل في خدمة العلم مهجتي ... لأخدِم من لاقيت لكن لأُخْدَما
15- أأشقى به غَرْسًا وأجنيه ذِلةً ... إذا فاتباعُ الجهلِ قد كان أحزَما
16- وإني لراضٍ عن فتًى متعففٍ ... يروح ويغدو ليس يملك درهمًا
17- يبيتُ يراعِي النجمَ من سوءِ حالِه ... ويصبحُ طَلْقا ضاحكا متبسما
18- ولا يسأل المُثْرين ما بأكفِّهم ... ولو ماتَ جُوعا عِفَّةً وتكرُّما
19- فإن قلت: "زَندُ العِلمِ كابٍ"،فإنما ... كبا حين لم نَحرُسْ حِماهُ وأظلَما
20- ولو أنّ أهلَ العلمِ صانوه صانهم ... ولو عظَّموه في النفوسِ لعظما
21- ولكن أهانوهُ فهانوا ودنَّسوا ... مُحَيَّاهُ بالأطماع حتى تجَهَّما    
22- وما كل برقٍ لاحَ لي يستفِزني ... ولا كل مَن لاقَيتُ أرضاه مُنعِما
23- ولكن إذا ما اضطرني الضُّر لم أبت ... أقلبُ فكري مُنْجِدًا ثم مُتْهِما
24- إلى أن أرى ما لا أَغَصُّ بذِكْره ... إذا قلتُُ قد أسْدى إليَّ وأنعَما


تمت بحمد اللهوهي في المرفقات .الملفات المرفقة : *قَصِيْدَةُ عِزَّةِ العُلَمَاءِ.doc‏*
 : 58.0 كيلوبايت

قال الشيخ بكرأبوزيد:"إذاوف  قت للعلم عرفت ماالذي يصلح وماالذي لايصلح"فائدةلن تجدهافي كتبه!



منقول ملتقى أهل الحديث
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=228385

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم أبا خزيمة، وعود حميد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## عليَ بن محمد

بارك الله فيك ،،، عسى أن ننتفع بها ونحفظها وفقنا الله

----------

